
Ask HN: How do you manage your passwords? - Keloo
I want to switch to some password manager, or maybe self-host one.
What do you use? Maybe you have some suggestion on moving it one step further?
======
bootlooped
Keepass, with the database file stored in Google Drive. Drive is reliable
enough to always keep the file updated correctly, as long as you only update
it when you have an internet connection. I almost only ever enter passwords
when on the internet, so that's not an issue.

------
mfabbri77
[https://bitwarden.com](https://bitwarden.com)

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
+1 for bitwarden, it's open source and you can host your own PW store.

------
pwg
I use Password Gorilla:
[https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki](https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki)

~~~
Keloo
How do you use it on mobile devices?

~~~
pwg
The compatible PasswdSafe app:

[https://sourceforge.net/p/passwdsafe/wiki/Home/](https://sourceforge.net/p/passwdsafe/wiki/Home/)

------
java-man
I use Passwørd Safe

[https://github.com/andy-goryachev/PasswordSafe](https://github.com/andy-
goryachev/PasswordSafe)

